# iTunes Crash (ntdll.dll error)



## slaxx (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello,
I am using the latest version of iTunes on Vista Ultimate 32 edition, fully patched.
Whenever I try to pause, stop, restart a podcast in the podcast view, iTunes immediately crashes, with and error referring to ntdll.dll

Here is the event view from the crash.
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2007-08-26T01:34:57.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>1035</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Tim-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data>iTunes.exe</Data>
<Data>7.3.2.6</Data>
<Data>46aaaf89</Data>
<Data>ntdll.dll</Data>
<Data>6.0.6000.16386</Data>
<Data>4549bdc9</Data>
<Data>c0000005</Data>
<Data>0003b15f</Data>
<Data>e18</Data>
<Data>01c7e7814c189545</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Thanks in advance.


----------

